# Opti White Tank



## johnny70 (3 Jul 2009)

I'm going to have a tank made, I'm just having the front panel with opti white(keep the cost down  )  Rimless and braceless too  

I'm thinking of a 20x18x18 to fit on a table I have spare, I think that will look quite nice, BUT I'm now thinking it maybe TOO tall at 18" and should I go for a 20x18x15" so not sure what size to go.

Doing this was inspired by a trip to see the guys and tanks at TGM, ( looking at all the tank and some of the journals here wants me to actually try a proper aquascape not just jungles which I normally prefer  ) Tonsers(opti white) Georges at TGM, the huge one from Graeme at TGM and many of the other here have been of particular inspiration.

Thoughts please

JOHNNY


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jul 2009)

It depends what look you're going for.   20x18x18 is quite cubey, whereas 20x18x15 is a bit odd.  It's not a cube, but it's not a nice wide view.  Best thing to do is measure out the two tank dimensions on paper and stick them on the wall.  That way you can see the shape and get a feel for how it might look


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jul 2009)

If it were me, i'd go for 20 wide, 15 high and 18 deep. Front to back depth is more important IMO and 20 wide by 18 high would look a little odd i think, just my opinion though.


----------



## johnny70 (3 Jul 2009)

I have a table that is 20" square so I want to maximise the space, maybe I should look at a different size? I wanted the couple of inches at the back for cables/kit.

Decisions decisions


----------



## samc (3 Jul 2009)

id just go for a 20x15x15 i think the depth would been enough at that. iv got an opti thats 15 deep and it look loads bigger than the usual 12


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

Like Dan, I'd consider 20x15x18, 18" front to rear.

Also consider opti-white all over, especially if you can view the tank from the sides.  I don't think there's much extra cost involved and it's likely one of those decisions where you wish you'd spent the extra to get the better look.

I'm glad we've helped to inspire you.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jul 2009)

do you think it would be better to get optiwhite front & back panels? That way you will have a clearer picture through the whole tank


----------



## johnny70 (3 Jul 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Like Dan, I'd consider 20x15x18, 18" front to rear.
> 
> Also consider opti-white all over, especially if you can view the tank from the sides.  I don't think there's much extra cost involved and it's likely one of those decisions where you wish you'd spent the extra to get the better look.
> 
> I'm glad we've helped to inspire you.



That is the other size I was thinking, its just the way I wrote it      I was worried that 18" is going to look too deep.

Think I'll go with 20x18x15" so 15" deep it is   

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jul 2009)

IMO, it can't look too deep. Depth offers so much more than height. I've got a 80 x 45 x 45 and only today i've had a new price for a 80 x 45 x 55 and 80 x 45 x 60!


----------



## johnny70 (3 Jul 2009)

God! I'm getting depth and height the wrong way round again!!!!!!!!! I think my brain matter has been fried in my kitchen at work with this heat  

Sorry chaps!  

I do actually want the 15" *HEIGHT* and 18" *DEPTH*  sorry for the confusion! again  

Any thoughts on a builder for the tank so I can get quotes?


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jul 2009)

Aquariums Ltd would be a good place to start   Check out their banner advert on the site!


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Jul 2009)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> God! I'm getting depth and height the wrong way round again!!!!!!!!! I think my brain matter has been fried in my kitchen at work with this heat
> 
> Sorry chaps!
> 
> ...




You're not the wrong way round - although there isn't a law about how to describe the dimensions of a tank (or other solid), the normal way is to describe the base first, and add the height as the last dimension- so exactly how you did it (eg, looking at a tank from the front, a 20 X 18 X 15 would be 20" left to right, 18" front to back, and 15" top to bottom.

But, although this convention has been mooted for many decades, people refuse to adopt it - so it's always easier to specify what the last dimension is. 

Don't feel you're getting it wrong, I would say you're getting it right, but there's no universally accepted consensus on that.

Still can't wait to see the tank!

Mark


----------



## johnny70 (5 Jul 2009)

Got the first quotes in for the tank and TBH it not as expensive as I had expected even the full opti-white is affordable


----------

